# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي شروحات :  صفة الوضوء  //  صفة الصلاة  //اخطاء شائعة في الصلاة  //  بالصور

## GSM-AYA

صفة الوضوء    
صفة الصلاة    
اخطاء شائعة في الصلاة      قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من سبح الله دبر كل صلاة ثلاث و ثلاثين و حمد الله ثلاثا و ثلاثين و كبر ثلاثا و ثلاثين فتلك تسعه و تسعون و قال تمام المائه لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك و له الحمد و هو على كل شئ قدير غفرت خطاياه و ان كانت مثل زبد البحر رواه مسلم

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك 
اخى موضوع ممتاز
والله كثيرا من لا يعرف الوضوء
الا من رحم ربى 
موضوع مثبت للافادة

----------


## yassin55

جزاك الله خير 
في موازين حسناتك  
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمل

----------


## محمد السيد

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## seffari

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## abdalwahd

جزاك الله خيراا

----------


## AHMED HAMLAL

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## AHMED HAMLAL

بارك الله فيك

----------


## amn73

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## ahmed61237

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## walid7590

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## bbha

موضوع جميل الف شكر

----------


## abumosaab26

شكرا

----------


## abd ulbset

بارك الله فيكم​

----------

